# Does my pup look purebred?



## dennisthedog (Jan 9, 2022)

Asking because I noticed that his ears aren’t as long as other goldens that I see.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

His ears are an odd shape, not necessarily short but odd. He does look like he could be purebred


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Odd shape and they are not the correct earset either -- but I have seen purebred Goldens with really funny looking ears. It happens (mostly when breeders are not paying attention to maintaining breed type in one way or another). Do you have a pedigree that says he's purebred??


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Is he still getting his teeth in? It seems like I read once that teething can cause them to hold their ears oddly.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The correct length should just cover the eye. I've seen a lot of goldens with ears that are a bit too long in my opinion. Kind of houndish looking. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## dennisthedog (Jan 9, 2022)

I don't have pedigree papers on him. I've seen his parents are they look like the typical golden. The tip of his ears meet the inner corner of his eyes. So yeah, they're not super short but I do notice that they are odd looking  and yeah his adult teeth are still coming in so maybe thats why. I actually looked back at some of his younger photos and his ears look so differently! I love him so much no matter how odd his little ears look 💕


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I think he is very handsome!


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

The perfect Golden is not one with perfect conformation. The perfect Golden is the one that you love and loves you back unconditionally.


----------

